# Test Drive of a 2006 Lexus IS350



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

mikekao said:


> y I didn't think the Lexus was as bland as you labeled it. I found the seats to be VERY comfortable, much more than the BMWs I drove (330i e90 and 530i e60),


two things:

1. I find the e90 to be visually bland too. It reminds me of a buick. It pretty much lacks any style and is a far cry from the look of the e46. You park all three cars in a room, I'll move toward the e46 first...the lines and the size of the car are to my liking. The IS and E90 are both pretty homely. It's like picking the cutest out of a blood hound and a lab. Neither one is really striking and yet neither is offensive either...just banal.

2. As for seating, you may be looking for something more luxurious and far less supportive. I want seats that I sit in and that hold my sides. I want rock hard, tight leather. I do not go for wide, flat Buick Park Avenue plush seating. Leuxs, unfortunately, makes all of their seats in that fashion...wide, flat and cushy.



> and thought the interior design was miles ahead of the BMWs as well.


Yep, again subjective, I want an uncluttered dash and one that's all about me. I dislike the e90s dash but not nearly as much as the IS's. I want a driver centric dash layout. Neither car really offers that.



> Differences of options I guess, but I do agree with you that the BMW is more fun to drive... that said, the Lexus is no slouch, and does has it's advantages IMO (better tech, interior, price, reliability, etc).


Reliability I'd give the nod to lexus. Technology, uh I don't see either car having anything impressive there. Interior is a win for BMW instantly but really nobody else comes close (maybe Audi/MB). Price...uh, no f--king way.

An IS350 with sport package _must according to my dealer_ come with the premium package pushing the price to 41k.

A 330i with leather, sport, 6 MT (as god intended), comfort access is 41k msrp but 36k ED (with profit and before BMWCCA $500 rebate) for a total of 35.5k. Plus free service - which over 50k miles would cost around 800-1000 on the Lexus.

From my numbers I see the BMW 330i is (with the correct equipment) over 6k cheaper. That's a massive difference. It's that price that makes the IS350 seem to me to be ridiculously overpriced.

Price it at G35 levels and we can talk. But once the IS350 breaks 37k msrp, it's too exepensive and has too many compromises for my style of driving.

those looking for luxury, speed and no real interest in sport will flock to the IS350. For now, only the G35 comes close to the 330i and it's still not in the same league.

And my issue with lexus: they make boring cars. I woulda loved for the IS350 to blow my socks off. It didn't. It conformed to the Lexus image to a tee. audi, infiniti, acura all make a better car in that segment...for my style of driving.


----------



## tamum3 (Feb 27, 2004)

blueguydotcom said:


> two things:
> 
> An IS350 with sport package _must according to my dealer_ come with the premium package pushing the price to 41k.
> 
> A 330i with leather, sport, 6 MT (as god intended), comfort access is 41k msrp but 36k ED (with profit and before BMWCCA $500 rebate) for a total of 35.5k. Plus free service - which over 50k miles would cost around 800-1000 on the Lexus.


Your not exactly making a fair comparison right here. The Lexus just became available...the 3-series has been available since April/May (not sure exact month). Obviously you should be able to get a better deal. From who I've spoken to you can get the sport pkg without premium, which comes down to about 39k before any negotiating or dealing.

By doing ED you are failing to include the costs associated with the trip and the couple weeks you won't have your car. The maintenace I see as a minimal as most dealers won't pay for oil changes/service off of schedule (which seems to be every 12-15k miles).


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

tamum3 said:


> Your not exactly making a fair comparison right here. The Lexus just became available...the 3-series has been available since April/May (not sure exact month). Obviously you should be able to get a better deal. From who I've spoken to you can get the sport pkg without premium, which comes down to about 39k before any negotiating or dealing.


Dealers in SD say premium is mandatory to get sport. :dunno: Anyway I can't make a "fair" (weird concept) comparison anyway as the IS350 comes with an automatic - so the car's at a decided disadvantage.

And ED deals were avaiable before the e90 was even delivered to the USA.



> By doing ED you are failing to include the costs associated with the trip


That argument lacks merit as most of us work in professions that come with PTO. And taking a vacation is not considered an expense. Plus one can fly into Germany sunday, pick up the car monday, fly home that day. One can conceivably miss a day of work.

(As I have friends in Europe, if I got it'll be for 10-14 days).

So no I do not for a second buy the "cost of trip" argument.



> and the couple weeks you won't have your car.


I own another car, so that argument doesn't fly either. And I've heard many, many BMW dealers will provide loaners. Or if you time the end of your lease correctly, you can return your current car a bit after the new car arrives.



> The maintenace I see as a minimal as most dealers won't pay for oil changes/service off of schedule (which seems to be every 12-15k miles).


Most dealers, do you mean BMW? I get my oil changed on my E46 when the car tells me to - about every 12-13k miles. The Lexus dealer's $115 oil changes and $400 30k mile service make me get a sick feeling.


----------



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

blueguydotcom said:


> ...An A3 2.0T with Quattro would be perfect - maybe 31k with the xenons, sport, leather. Get a chip and you've got a great car with 300 lb-ft of torque and 250 hp.


You are right. Would be nice. 

Ed


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Ed328Ci said:


> You are right. Would be nice.
> 
> Ed


I'd have no qualms about buying that car for 30-31k.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

blueguydotcom said:


> 2. As for seating, you may be looking for something more luxurious and far less supportive. I want seats that I sit in and that hold my sides. I want rock hard, tight leather. I do not go for wide, flat Buick Park Avenue plush seating. Leuxs, unfortunately, makes all of their seats in that fashion...wide, flat and cushy.
> 
> .


Interesting. For this reason alone, I may have to consider a Lexus for my next car. I find the seats on my e46 to be painful at times--way too hard.


----------



## tamum3 (Feb 27, 2004)

> Dealers in SD say premium is mandatory to get sport.


Could it be they are trying to maximize profit on each car? :dunno: I have had numerous dealers try to link packages together. You can get just the sport pkg as it comes with metallic trim whereas the premium package adds wood trim and heated seats. The sport package definitely makes the car corner flatter.



> That argument lacks merit as most of us work in professions that come with PTO. And taking a vacation is not considered an expense. Plus one can fly into Germany sunday, pick up the car monday, fly home that day. One can conceivably miss a day of work.


Yes, most people do get PTO, but a vacation is an expense (for me it's semi-annual). One way or another your having to pay for it. Airfare, hotel, gas, food are all things that need to be paid for. In your case it wont be as bad since your staying with friends (not all of us have this luxury). A 2 day trip to Germany is very cost prohibitive unless you have a large amount of frequent flyer miles.



> I own another car, so that argument doesn't fly either. And I've heard many, many BMW dealers will provide loaners. Or if you time the end of your lease correctly, you can return your current car a bit after the new car arrives.


I own another car as well, but it doesnt work if your spouse has to go another direction. The dealers I spoke to weren't willing to offer a loaner, perhaps your dealers are better. Don't lease cars as is it isn't benefical to me.



> Most dealers, do you mean BMW? I get my oil changed on my E46 when the car tells me to - about every 12-13k miles. The Lexus dealer's $115 oil changes and $400 30k mile service and get a sick feeling.


Obviously if your willing to pay $115 for an oil change then free maintenance is for you. Different dealers charge different amounts....I can go to 4 different Bmw dealers and get 4 widely varied prices on an oil change/service, inspection 1 or 2 etc. I try to avoid the dealer if I'm able to.

I would have to agree with mikekao that you went into your test drive of the Lexus not wanting to like it and you didnt. The 330 looks to be a better deal for you as the other cars on your list are not going to satisfy your requirements.


----------



## fm_illuminatus (Jun 13, 2005)

I've always considered the styling and exterior of the lexus bland. I guess I'm not surprised to see the trend follows throughout all aspects of the design. Excellent review, informative and detailed... Now, I'm going to go sit in my 540i and be thankful that 3 years ago I swore an oath never to buy a japanese car.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Boy am I disappointed by the 2006 Lexus IS, this was going to be my next car.

Expensive, bland, isolated... good choice for a middle aged suburban white bread person thinking they are living on the edge with a poser sports car.. for me, no thanks Lexus.


----------



## tamum3 (Feb 27, 2004)

Artslinger said:


> Boy am I disappointed by the 2006 Lexus IS, this was going to be my next car.
> 
> Expensive, bland, isolated... good choice for a middle aged suburban white bread person thinking they are living on the edge with a poser sports car.. for me, no thanks Lexus.


You don't honestly think the 3-series is a sports car do you?


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

tamum3 said:


> You don't honestly think the 3-series is a sports car do you?


College Station...


----------



## tamum3 (Feb 27, 2004)

Artslinger said:


> College Station...


Wtf :dunno:


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

tamum3 said:


> You don't honestly think the 3-series is a sports car do you?


I've owned a couple of true English sports cars - small, low sitting, performance oriented car; usually seats two persons and may have a convertible or removable top.

Yeah that doesn't sound like a 3 series to me. My definition of a 3 series, a driver's car that seats four people.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

tamum3 said:


> Wtf :dunno:


I lived there for 4 years.


----------



## tamum3 (Feb 27, 2004)

Artslinger said:


> I lived there for 4 years.


Ahh, ok :thumbup:

I'm only here until I finish up grad school.



> I've owned a couple of true English sports cars - small, low sitting, performance oriented car; usually seats two persons and may have a convertible or removable top.


My father used to own a TVR Griffith back in the day (not exactly a true english car), but he used to rave about how much fun that car was.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

tamum3 said:


> Ahh, ok :thumbup:
> 
> I'm only here until I finish up grad school.


For me College Station was a bad job decision.

Red Necks and Texas A&M football is about the only thing going on in that town.
Some people I knew liked the place, I didn't.


----------



## tamum3 (Feb 27, 2004)

Yeah there isn't a ton to do here, but it's not far from Houston or Austin. This place has it's share of ********, it's in Texas after all. Not nearly as bad as Oklahoma or Arkansas. There does seem to be an ever increasing amount of students with money around here. 

It makes me miss Colorado and Washington quite a bit though.


----------



## woohoo (May 29, 2003)

blueguydotcom said:


> Woohoo, it's a helluva position to be in. People talk about the entry lux segment like it's overflowing with riches but the truth is, once you've had a 3 series for a few years it becomes really tough to find the same kind of package elsewhere.
> 
> The Mazdaspeed6 is supposedly hitting our shores right about now too. I'm eager to try one on - though I fear it won't be my bag. GTI's coming too. Some vortexers claim they don't get any torque steer with the FWD A3/GTI...hmmm. My A3 test drive I broke the front wheels loose often but never had torque steer.


Hmmmm... If I move down-market, the Honda Civic Si seems awfully appealing. May be a candidate for purchase if I need to hold onto a car for 5 years. 

Review courtesy of Edmunds: http://www.edmunds.com/insideline/do/Drives/FullTests/articleId=108019


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

woohoo said:


> Hmmmm... If I move down-market, the Honda Civic Si seems awfully appealing. May be a candidate for purchase if I need to hold onto a car for 5 years.
> 
> Review courtesy of Edmunds: http://www.edmunds.com/insideline/do/Drives/FullTests/articleId=108019


that crossed my mind. but the reviews i've seen mention the Si is really, really buzzy at freeway speeds.

the 6 speed tsx is a candidate just because it holds its value. 2 year old versions with 35k miles are selling for the low 20s to private parties...that's some amazing depreciation. far better than the way my 3 series has plummeted.


----------



## sunilsf (Sep 22, 2003)

I keep looking at this car (Si) as well... the reviews are all favorable and I like the smaller size of the car.

Though I'd like to check out two items: highway passing power and interior noise at 80mph.
I had a '99 Si that was a lot of fun (even though the torque was pathetic), but the engine was turning at 4K RPMs @ 80mph [which is really tiring when I drove from LA->SF on several occassions].

The other downside is insurance which was higher than my E46 (the Si was stolen and parted out after only having it for two years; though it held it's value incredibly well over those two years-- something like 95%).


----------

